# Thoughts on Rosehips for dog arthritis and joint support?



## missjolie (Jul 5, 2016)

My friend was referred by another friend to this Rosehip product by Vital and have seen a lot of improvements: Canine FAQs

It's based in AU and not too many reviews on it here.
Wondering if it's safe to use with her current Yumove joint supplement which was great when I had access to the UK version but the US formula is not as powerful.
Also wondering anyone's experiences with Rosehips overall (any contraditctions or dosage information)


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Responding mostly to just bump you up (I have no personal experience with rose hips, although I did have a dog that would eat them straight off my sea rose bush!)...

I remember reading about rose hips for arthritis, but my understanding was the main reason they were helpful was for the Vitamin C. But I've seen a note on the Dog Aware website (which has and EXCELLENT section on treating arthritis) that new research has indicated that high levels of Vit C may make arthritis worse (so proceed with caution!).

I also found an article by the Whole Dog Journal that includes some information about using rose hips: Roses Have Holistic Value for Dogs - Whole Dog Journal


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

pawsnpaca said:


> Responding mostly to just bump you up (I have no personal experience with rose hips, although I did have a dog that would eat them straight off my sea rose bush!)...
> 
> I remember reading about rose hips for arthritis, but my understanding was the main reason they were helpful was for the Vitamin C. But I've seen a note on the Dog Aware website (which has and EXCELLENT section on treating arthritis) that new research has indicated that high levels of Vit C may make arthritis worse (so proceed with caution!).
> 
> I also found an article by the Whole Dog Journal that includes some information about using rose hips: Roses Have Holistic Value for Dogs - Whole Dog Journal


I read the same articles - thought they were fascinating, because I'd never heard of rosehips being used for arthritis. I see they are taken by people to reduce inflammation and I suppose that's the reasoning. 

Anything with high Vitamin C can cause other problems, btw.... kidney issues, etc.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Maverick has been taking it for years and his quality of life has improved so much. I've recommended it to a lot of fellow dog owners and they see their dogs moving better as well.


----------

